

Google Trends for "open source" - psawaya
http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=open+source#q=open%20source&cmpt=q

======
oliao
I think the reason for this downward trend is the rise of ("free") web
applications. There is simply less need to install local software.

------
ExpiredLink
Yep, Open Source is commonplace. Nothing special any more.

